# Pleased as Punch



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

A number of well meaning friends have warned me that early field work(under 6 months) with my girl Kasbah might damage her hips.
They were particularly irate when i allowed her as a very high prey drive pup and to become total Frisby nut.
much to my chagrin she came up lame several months ago and I thought ...I may have sc***ed the pooch.

Well just got her OFA back....Excellent ....better than 92% of Airedales surveyed...Clearly nature trumped nurture and I feel damn lucky.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Excellent rating - super! BIG congrats!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Those aren't easy to come by. Congrats!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent!


----------

